# Hi



## lonefort (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi everyone my name is Jim and this year I had both my cats that I had for a long time die. It was very hard on me. I recently got a new kitten and forgot how much joy they bring into your life.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Jim. I'm sorry to hear about your older cats, but it's great you were able to open up your home to a new kitten. Is the new kitten a he or a she? And what's his/her name?


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

lonefort said:


> how much joy they bring into your life.


Welcome Jim! I became a cat person late in life and at least once everyday one of my guys does something to make me smile, if not laugh out loud


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Jim,

I'm so sorry about your other kitties, hopefully your new one will heal your heart and bring you so much joy.


----------



## lonefort (Dec 14, 2010)

My new little fella is called Buddy and he is fantastic. He keeps me smiling. The reason I joined this forum is to learn more about cats and to ask a question that is bugging me. Right now Buddy is our only pet and we were thinking about getting another kitten in the new year. This is my dilema. I used to have Gus and Rocky before they died. Gus was my first cat and at the time I lived by myself and I thought Gus might be lonely so I got Rocky. I thought Gus would be happy with a new friend to play with but I think I was wrong. Anyway I would like to get another kitten but I'm not so sure Buddy would like another kitty. Gus changed after I got Rocky, he just wasn't as friendly as he was before and Buddy is so friendly and lovable that I don't want him to change. Also I don't live by myself any more so Buddy is hardly ever alone. Should I get Buddy a little brother or not? I just don't know.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The same thing happened to me. I thought Cinderella needed a friend, so I got Cleo. They never became friends, and my relationship with Cinderella was never quite as close. 

How old is Buddy? Is he very playful and full of energy?


----------



## lonefort (Dec 14, 2010)

Buddy is very playful and lovable and we love him so much. I just don't want to get another kitten and have Buddy change because he is so wonderful and a very happy kitty cat. I think he is as happy with us as we are with him and I want what's best for Buddy even though it would be nice to have another cat.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a couple of thoughts. First if Buddy seems happy, you may not want to rock the boat. But....if you think he might like a pal, I'd do it now while he is still a kitten. I'd get him a pal of the same age. How old is Buddy?


----------



## lonefort (Dec 14, 2010)

Buddy is about 18 weeks old and very happy. We have only had him about 2 weeks but he is allready part of the family and he is so lovable. We would love to have another kitten but I'm just not sure how Buddy would handle it and we don't want Buddy to change because he is a wonderful kitty cat. Like I said before when I got Gus 16 years ago he was a great kitten but after getting Rocky so he could have a friend Gus just wasn't the same cat after that. It was as if Gus was mad at me for getting Rocky.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella was older and didn't have a good life before she adopted me. 

Buddy's just a kitten and I think he would probably love a little playmate! This is the perfect age to add another cat, too. I love seeing my twins playing and wrestling and grooming each other. Nothing better. :grin:


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with Marie. This would be a perfect time for Buddy to get a pal. Watching, and sometimes wearing, my two is awesome


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with Marie and kwarendorf. This is the best time to get another. It will get more difficult as Buddy gets older. My girls didn't like each other much at first, but they're now best friends and you never see one without the other.


----------



## j.roberts1951 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi, Jim - I'm new here, though I've had cats my entire adult life (I'm 59). Re your decision of whether or not to get another kitten as company for Buddy: This summer, I moved into half a double from an old house in the country. I have 3 14-yr. old siblings, one of whom would just love to be an only cat (she decided that right after she got fixed at 7 mos. of age) - she was not thrilled about living only indoors now, especially in smaller living quarters, with her (hiss, growl) 'stupid' brother and sister. It's finally settled down and worked out for us, after I found Feliway, a pheromone product (in a diffuser & a spray) for cats, that calms them. Big-time fewer, and less serious, disagreements now! In our case, I'll surely have to continue to use it, though. If you do have problems introducing another cat, it's possible that a pheromone product for cats may help if other introduction techniques don't work? I think there may be others besides the Feliway, not sure about that, though. Just a thought. I'll bet there are others here who've used something like it? They'll surely have thoughts pro & con on it. But I really hope it works out well, right from the get-go - watching 2 kittens or cats play is really great entertainment! Jan


----------

